# What to do after 12th?



## Devrath_ND (May 2, 2008)

Dear Friends,

I have just finished off my 11th(State Syllabi) by taking 92.45%

My father runs an industry which deals with manufacturing of products called as Gauges and other Miscellaneous things (Website) and definitely i would want to support my father.

But i have interest also in computers (I have leant C++, VB, Java, HTML, Dreamweaver, hardware maintenace and actually abit of everything and actually the above website is built by me only)

So is there a some engineering course where it deals with both manufacturing and is associated with computers


----------



## din (May 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly, You asked us to review the site once ?

Anyway, regarding career, if you are interested you can check the CAD / CAM area. I think that will be good for you.

Also if you are good in web design / web programming / application programming, why not doing lil bit freelancing ? I mean more time to help Dad but when you get time in between you can do freelancing too, so both will go ok.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 2, 2008)

din said:


> If I remember correctly, You asked us to review the site once ?
> 
> Anyway, regarding career, if you are interested you can check the CAD / CAM area. I think that will be good for you.
> 
> Also if you are good in web design / web programming / application programming, why not doing lil bit freelancing ? I mean more time to help Dad but when you get time in between you can do freelancing too, so both will go ok.



Yes i did once ask to review that site but can i pursue Mechanical engineering with some specialisation in hardware manufacturing or something like it

So i get a bit of manufacturing and also about computers to suffice my interest in it.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 3, 2008)

Nice website dude ...
Even I appeared for my 12th boards this year and am also in website and stuff ( I made the website: *siliguri.co.nr ).

Anyways, AFAIK , a computer science B Tech degree followed by MBA should be the best thing to be done these days ...


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 3, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Nice website dude ...
> Even I appeared for my 12th boards this year and am also in website and stuff ( I made the website: *siliguri.co.nr ).
> 
> Anyways, AFAIK , a computer science B Tech degree followed by MBA should be the best thing to be done these days ...



Your website too is good and thanks for replying 

Can some other please comment on this


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 3, 2008)

dude if you do CSE even in IITM then don't expect big job.
you will get only infosys, wipro with 3 lacs. That's what  my friends said so at IITM.....!!

2-5 people will take MS, Google .. 10-12 lacs
1-2 will make it the some companies that offer 40 lacs

So just stick to your dad's biz
else start own web design company/software.

Else do MS in US, get a cool job in Google/MS if you deserve and are talented enough.

hv fun !

btw dealers section at your site sucks
*www.smitragauges.com/

provide the complete address of all dealers to make it complete.


----------



## mailtorahul007 (May 3, 2008)

Go for Industrial Ingineering man.....it combines both Mechanical nd Management technics.....wil b defenitely useful 4 u....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 17, 2008)

Please any more advice on above query as of now i am in 11th(PUC) and still kind of confused.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 18, 2008)

you can do a BE degree in 'Mechatronics'


_


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the relpies thus far and please give some more advice


----------



## Quad Core (Sep 18, 2008)

Devrath wat abt Mechtronics n Mechanical Engg??

Jus choose d 1 above!!


----------



## R2K (Sep 19, 2008)

^^
+1


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 30, 2008)

Please need some more advice.

i got interested in Robotics becoz it has bot mechanical as well as Software part of it.

How to go abt it(ways to achieve that) or any other options.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

[off topic]
Which state board?
[/off topic]


----------



## swatkat (Oct 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> [off topic]
> Which state board?
> [/off topic]



Karnataka it seems....


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 30, 2008)

This book is a very good book. I bought it for my brother when he had to make the same decision. Problem is it looks like it's a bit old

*www.penguinbooksindia.com/Bookdetail.aspx?bookId=83


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 31, 2008)

From karnataka Board and thanks for the book


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 16, 2010)

Bumping. My dream is to work at Apple's design team. How to go about it. What academic path should i chose. Currently thinking of Doing ECE and pursuing PG in some university close to Apple Headquarters!!!! Please help me.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 16, 2010)

If you really want to help your Dad's company, I'd recommend the following:

1) Industrial/Production engineering (for management/sales jobs)
2) Instrumentation (for technical/marketing jobs)
3) Mechanical (for core technical team leadership type jobs)

But since you have an interest in computers (and your website is quite a bit better designed than a lot of "engineering colleges" sites.....), I'd recommend you the following, pick and choose based on your interests (and marks):

1) Computer Science/Engineering (M.Sc or BE) - Computer hardware and software, technical as well as coder and marketing jobs
2) Information Technology - more suited for sales/marketing, and coder type jobs

If you are interested for product design, I'd suggest you to go for electrical engineering or Electrical and Electronics engineering rather than ECE, as the communication in products like iPod is far different from the communication you will learn in ECE.....(note that 3rd year onwards EEE and ECE branch off towards electronics and communication technologies respectively).

Please note that none of what I write has any relevance to how easily you will get a job where you desire - I write on the basis of how comfortable you will be working at the job you desire with the given degrees.

For ASIC design, etc. you require a PG course and those things require quite a bit more than a standard engineering degree, especially at Apple. Therefore, I would recommend you to get work experience at a lower job rather than aiming high at the beginning itself, as work experience is counted better than any degree.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Bumping. My dream is to work at Apple's design team. How to go about it. What academic path should i chose. Currently thinking of Doing ECE and pursuing PG in some university close to Apple Headquarters!!!! Please help me.



LOL!!! 
U changed ur dream... 

Well, I don't know...
Try to know in which colleges do Apple go for campus recruitment


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 16, 2010)

First go to apple site to see what kind iof jobs they offer..and then pursue MS in US for that yupppple sorry apple thing


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2010)

dont go mechatronics...go for mechanical

mechatronics are not eligible in some mech position of govt jobs in case...


----------



## mrbean (Mar 16, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have just finished off my 11th(State Syllabi) by taking 92.45%
> 
> ...



if u r father is running business why you want to study further. sit at home and relax. buy playstation and play games or start own business of IT. education will not give u anything. only 9 to 5 job or night job in bpo.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 17, 2010)

mrbean said:


> if u r father is running business why you want to study further. sit at home and relax. buy playstation and play games or start own business of IT. education will not give u anything. only 9 to 5 job or night job in bpo.



Haha. But my passion for technology and design doesnt let me do that. So what engg branch should i chose and then on what topic should i be doing PG. I dont think Apple hires in India becoz they dont have a developmental center here.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2010)

!!relax study 12th and complete....we will tell u in vacations...why so hurry


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 17, 2010)

*"""completed my 10th exams today..........vacation radness begins.......""*


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2010)

just enjoy for the time being, as far as apple is concerned i would suggest  u to start as a freelancer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

Studying in USA I guess might work I guess. 
TBH I would have love to be an Open Source developer personally but some things remain as a dream. 
Anyway freelancing seems an interesting option.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 1, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Bumping. My dream is to work at Apple's design team. How to go about it. What academic path should i chose. Currently thinking of Doing ECE and pursuing PG in some university close to Apple Headquarters!!!! Please help me.



So finally my exams have come to an end. So now I have to decide quick and fast. And which has more mathematics either CS or Ece.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

offwrk007 said:


> *University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine: Skillful Compassion*
> 
> With a top five ranking from U.S. News & World Report, the University  of Pennsylvania...



seems like a spam


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 13, 2010)

Please final advice guys. Confused whether to choose Cs or EC !!


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 31, 2010)

Go for EC, EEE or E&I (Electronics and Instrumentation). That way you can really work on hardware as well as software design, provided you still want to work at Apple's design team.......

But seriously dude, there's plenty of time for you to think about this......and getting to any place is not as easy as dreaming about it and being there ASAP after finishing your B.E. etc. - so take it easy and enjoy your life, do not worry about what to study and what career path you're going to take. It is easy to shift the industry once you start working for a few years.

Remember: You will never get these years back, enjoy your days as a student - you will (mostly) remember only the good things about it later on even if a lot of bad stuff may have happened


----------

